# Hotmail help



## Dan Anderson (Mar 24, 2003)

Anybody!  Help!  Quite often when I send a return reply to both people and to forums, hotmail will send it out in HTML code and it'll get refused (by the forum) and drive my friends mad.  How do I handle this?

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Mar 27, 2003)

Does anyone know a fix for this?


----------



## pesilat (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Anybody!  Help!  Quite often when I send a return reply to both people and to forums, hotmail will send it out in HTML code and it'll get refused (by the forum) and drive my friends mad.  How do I handle this?
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson *



Unfortunately, I'm not a hotmail user so can't be of specific help.

However, in general terms, this is a setting somewhere in your preferences or may be an available setting in each e-mail.

Check your preferences (wherever they are in hotmail) and look for something like "Send as HTML" or "Send as Plain Text"

Hope that helps.

Mike


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 27, 2003)

Folks,
I went to find any kind of "preferences" box and there was none.  there was, however, a tools button on the reply page.  In that section was a "rich text editor on or off."  So I turned it off and sent a reply message to eskrima digest, which ALWAYS gets returned because of the HTML content.  It hasn't come back yet so I think my problem is fixed.

Yay!

Dan Anderson


----------



## pesilat (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Folks,
> I went to find any kind of "preferences" box and there was none.  there was, however, a tools button on the reply page.  In that section was a "rich text editor on or off."  So I turned it off and sent a reply message to eskrima digest, which ALWAYS gets returned because of the HTML content.  It hasn't come back yet so I think my problem is fixed.
> 
> ...



Yup. That should hopefully do it.

Mike


----------

